# Enterprise 09-10-03 (Season Premiere!)



## Mark (Sep 10, 2003)

*Enterprise - "The Xindi"*

_The crew seeks out a deadly force that threatens to wipe out all of humanity._

Here we go...


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 10, 2003)

Every review I have read about this ep doesn't paint it in a good light but I couldn't care less about that considering most folks have a negative opinion about the show.  I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## Eternalknight (Sep 10, 2003)

When does it air?


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 10, 2003)

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/437/437120p1.html

Tonight @ 8 EST on UPN.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 10, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Every review I have read about this ep doesn't paint it in a good light but I couldn't care less about that considering most folks have a negative opinion about the show.




TrekToday has a look at some of the reviews.

They show two negative,and one positive review.  I do agree that it seems some of the reviewers went into it with preconceptions.  For example, the IGN Filmforce reviewer said, "I knew that this "bold new direction" for the series was really just an exercise in digging the same hole but putting a different facade on the operation."  

I can't see how one could possibly get a positive opinion of the piece if he went into watching it thinking that.  To get a reasonable idea of the things quality, don't you have to try to review it starting from a level playing field?


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 10, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/437/437120p1.html
> 
> Tonight @ 8 EST on UPN.




HOLY COW!!  thanks for the reminder guys ... I would have completely forgot about this.

*wolf breathes easier now that he has avoided an anxiety attack*


----------



## Datt (Sep 10, 2003)

I just read the salon.com review and found something interesting:



> "Enterprise" (now recast as "Star Trek Enterprise")




Does this mean the title of the show has now changed?  I haven't noticed this in my TV Guide or on my Dish guide?  Anyone else hear anything about this?


----------



## myrdden (Sep 10, 2003)

Curses!  My TV station has moved ENT from Tuesdays to Wednesdays - now I will not have the advantage of seeing it before most others.

What am I to do?

Myrdden


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 11, 2003)

myrdden said:
			
		

> Curses!  My TV station has moved ENT from Tuesdays to Wednesdays - now I will not have the advantage of seeing it before most others.
> 
> What am I to do?
> 
> Myrdden




Do what the rest of us do: download the leaked episodes from the internet.





Just kidding.


----------



## Mark (Sep 11, 2003)

Here we go...


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 11, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Here we go...




Engage...


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 11, 2003)

Wow. More upbeat theme now.


----------



## Mark (Sep 11, 2003)

Join me on Psionics.net in #Enterprise if you are watching


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 11, 2003)

wish I could Mark ... but that'd cut into my watching of the show! 

doh! end of commercials!


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 11, 2003)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> wish I could Mark ... but that'd cut into my watching of the show!
> 
> doh! end of commercials!





break! ... not bad so far, but it's a little 90210 in space among the new crew and what not (but in a good way, if brandon had phaser ... or Jenny Garth was Vulcan I might have watched the show more    )


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 11, 2003)

I liked it. I'm just glad it didn't say "To be continued..." or something like that. I'm still confused as to the debris field. But I guess all the questions will be answered in the upcoming episodes.


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 11, 2003)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I liked it. I'm just glad it didn't say "To be continued..." or something like that. I'm still confused as to the debris field. But I guess all the questions will be answered in the upcoming episodes.




reminds me of the very first victim of the Death Star (the planet used to base it's construction was the first target iirc)

... um ... um .. Jo ... Jo-lene .. BBBBB   *Wolf Drools*


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm not going to say it was perfect, but I can't imagine a blatantly negative review. I really enjoyed this episode, and I like where it looks like the show's heading.

Okay, so the metaphor with Trip and T'Pol wasn't even remotely subtle, but...


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 11, 2003)

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> ...so the metaphor with Trip and T'Pol wasn't even remotely subtle



That was the part of the show that really bugged me.   I found the partial nudity and interaction between these two characters to be very gratuitous - not that I don't appreciate and enjoy female nudity, but I found that this scene didn't seem to fit with the mood and tone created by the rest of the episode, really breaking the flow.


----------



## GMVictory (Sep 11, 2003)

Bah!  Another darn episode of "Archer:  Captured Again."


----------



## uv23 (Sep 11, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> but I found that this scene didn't seem to fit with the mood and tone created by the rest of the episode, really breaking the flow.




I agree. Other than that discontinuity, I enjoyed the episode. Good season opener. I like the inclusion of the military types and I thought the villain was acted convincingly.

Rants: I am once more dissapointed by the absolute crap cg effects, especially considering the show's budget (then again I'll always complain when people don't use real miniatures and models). And I thought the opening theme was actually worse; it sounded like a wishy washy blend of the old crap song and a classical score, as though the two were being mixed together by an incomeptent DJ who couldn't decide which track to give prominence to.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 11, 2003)

I thought it was good in comparison to last years episodes but it better be at least average for this year or I will finaly give up on it. I did like the ending with the Xindi Council.


----------



## Mort (Sep 11, 2003)

Overall, I liked the episode and I really liked the possible new villains – suitably menacing and mysterious.

That said at least two things really bugged me:

1)	I agree that the gratuitous nude scene with Jolene Blalock was wholly unnecessary; it added nothing to the episode and actually seemed completely out of place. 

2)	I’m getting sick and tired of the writers putting Archer in situations that no reasonable ship captain would be in. This was an unknown environment in an obviously dangerous situation, I don’t care how irrational the crew is because of tragedy – their first thought would not be “I know, lets send the most important figure on the ship to watch him nearly get killed again.”


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 11, 2003)

uv23 said:
			
		

> And I thought the opening theme was actually worse; it sounded like a wishy washy blend of the old crap song and a classical score, as though the two were being mixed together by an incomeptent DJ who couldn't decide which track to give prominence to.




Before I comment on this, you should all know where I'm coming from.

I've hated the opening theme since the first episode. First, I find the song itself boring and seriously overwrought and sappy. Second, I dislike the singer's voice. And third, I'm an _enormous_ fan of rousing orchestral scores for sci-fi. Yes, people have argued that it was worth trying this way because it hadn't been done before on Star Trek. I'd respond with, "There's a reason for that."

Okay, now that the prelims are out of the way...

I feel that even if I accept the notion that some people liked the song, and that some people felt it was appropriate for Enterprise up to this point, that it is absolutely _inappropriate_ for the tenor of this season. We're not exploring anymore. We're not expanding the human frontier, or showing how perseverance and grit pay off. We're at war. The Enterprise is on a 100% military mission. This is--if today's episode, the teaser for next week, and the various hints we've heard to date are all accurate--a much darker, grimmer season than the past two. Surely now, even if not before, an orchestral score, or at least something other than "Faith of the Heart", is more appropriate.

I actually found that, even more than the gratuitous nudity, was one of the only few major downsides of the episode for me. I wanted something stirring and exciting, not syrupy enough to send a diabetic into shock.

Where are the main themes from Deep Space 9 and the third season of Babylon 5 when you need them?


----------



## Wycen (Sep 11, 2003)

> I'm still confused as to the debris field.




I believe the debris field is the result of the Xindi planet being destroyed.  It was supposed to be destroyed 400 years in the future, but scans showed it had been destroyed 125 years ago.

So, did the temporal war alien lie to Archer about the cause, or is he part of the cause or is something else in the works?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 11, 2003)

Wycen said:
			
		

> I believe the debris field is the result of the Xindi planet being destroyed.  It was supposed to be destroyed 400 years in the future, but scans showed it had been destroyed 125 years ago.
> 
> So, did the temporal war alien lie to Archer about the cause, or is he part of the cause or is something else in the works?




Of course, the Xindi homeworld to be destroyed in 400 years may simply be the world to which they moved after their _first_ homeworld was destroyed.  

(Note: I don't actually think the explanation is going to be that mundane/that much of a cop-out. But I just thought I'd throw it out there.)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, anyone care to give a plot synopsis for people like me, who will see the new episodes approximately in 1 year (if it works well  )?

Mustrum "The only series I don`t want to get spoiled is 24, at least until now" Ridcully

PS:
This is my first post since the board update, because I didn`t figure out I had to change to the new adress! Oh, look at all the new functions!


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 11, 2003)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Well, anyone care to give a plot synopsis for people like me, who will see the new episodes approximately in 1 year (if it works well  )?
> 
> Mustrum "The only series I don`t want to get spoiled is 24, at least until now" Ridcully
> 
> ...



http://www.aintitcoolnews.com/display.cgi?id=16045 

Spoilers, of course.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 11, 2003)

*My thoughts*

In short - I enjoyed it.

It wasn't great nor did it blow me away but I was dissappointed when the hour was over.  Nothing really new to see here but what was there was done well.

*Aliens*

I liked the look of the Xindi and miners alot.  The miners reminded me of a race from Star Wars, which is maybe why I liked them, but they looked cool and the foreman worked as this week's slimy adversary.

The "Xindi Counsel" worked for me.  I like the concept of many species forming a not-so-amicable collective.  I look forward to more scenes with them.

*Crew Members:  New & Old*

Nothing too exciting here but they didn't detract from the show and their action scene was well done.  It was good to see Gavin (from Angel) back on another show.  I like that actor.

Trip's personal issues, Archer's determination and Malcolm's problem with the new soldiers were addressed and not as completely predictable as I thought.  I didn't mind the doc's solution to Trip's sleeping problem as that character has proven on more than one occassion to be willing to try anything to cure and patient.  The fact that T'pol is a knockout was obviously part of his plan to help/distract Trip from his problem.

Archer's new 'tude works and I think Bakula can pull driven off very well.  Is the Archer character a great character?  No, but neither was Sisko and I still loved DS9.  He is a plausible character that I happen to like.  It will be interesting to see how far Archer is willing to go to get what he wants.

I thought Malcolm's problems with the new troops would be a little more dirty than they ended up being.  It seemed to get tightened up in the end a bit too cleanly, which isn't really a bad thing since it was basically glossed over and the marines did whoop some butt in the rescue operation.  I was hoping that the marines would provide some interesting conflicts and relationships aboard Enterprise would remains to be seen.  I hope the writers are thinking the same thing.

*Boobs*

Didn't jar me at all.  Yes, Jolene Blalock is gorgeous - she reminds me of a woman I work with.  Anyway, I found that scene very lighthearted and laughed out loud more than once which I think was intended.  She was obviously trying to be coy (in a Vulcan way) and not doing a great job at it.  Trip's response was quite funny and entertaining.  It will be interesting, or at the very least amusing, to see where their relationship goes.

*Overall*

Acting was good all around, especially the alien foreman.  The effects didn't blow me away but weren't distracting.  The main action scene clicked and clearly showed what the new troops are capable of.  New theme - I couldn't care less.  I don't hate it and don't love it.  I usually skip the credits anyway unless I watch it live which I almost never have time to do.

_Final Grade:_  2.5 out of 4 stars - Entertaining & engaging.  I want to know more about the Xindi.

4 = Classic.  Blew me away from start to finish.
3 = Very good.  Entertaining and a worthwhile experience.
2 = Average.  Watchable but flawed.
1 = Terrible.  Unwatchable dreck.
0 = I wish I had that time back.  So bad that I may never watch the show again.


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 11, 2003)

I really really really want to like ENTERPRISE. But the writing just puts me off again and again.

I decided to start fresh this season and give it another go. Then, like three minutes in to the episode, when they're in the new control room, Archer says something along the lines of, "What did this space used to be used for?" I lost it. Are you teling me that the captain of this spaceship, Earth's great hope, doesn't know his own ship inside & out? It's like me going away for the weekend, my wife having WHILE YOU WERE OUT come in and redo the basement into a rec room, and me coming home and saying, "Gee, honey, this is great! What did this room use to be?"

Yes, yes, I know that they're trying to cover exposition with that line. But why not make Archer seem less like an idiot by saying something along the lines of, "Where did (gadgetXYZ) go, that used to be in this storage compartment?"

Sigh. So I went downstairs and tried to install Startfleet Command III on my computer - which didn't work either. Maybe someone's trying to tell me something.


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 11, 2003)

My prediction for this season:

   The introduction of an aquatic race is simply a plot device to get Jolene Blalock in a wet t-shirt.


----------



## Mark (Sep 11, 2003)

Overall?  Liked it.  Good start to the new season and the rest of the series.  I have hope it will continue to shake up the status quo of ST in general and excel.  IMO ENT is like a prize fighter who was counted out soon after the match was announced.  Half of the detractors want it to be like the old shows (often varying which one) and the other half of the detractors want it to be totally new while respecting the old shows and canon (a difficult dicotomy to foist on a creative team, but one I think they knew they were going to have to tackle).  I think they've done both remarkably well and am often surprised by the reactions as they oscillate from camp to camp depending on which group of detractors they've attempted to please more readily from episode to episode.

BTW, I get the feeling that the supposedly gratuitous scene is meant to be a metaphor.  Let's face it, it isn't Archer to whom she is closest, it is Trip.  Of all the humans she has been known (by us) to know over the course of her rather long stay away from her home planet, she is closest to him.  He even talked her out of her traditions and engagement to be married, IIRC.  Sometimes when you see someone hurting deeply over something personal to them, like the loss of his sister, and you know that the subject is not safe to discuss openly, the best thing to do is just be as close to that person as you can.  Given that the censors would have had a field day if she had just shagged him, I think they did the next best thing that they could do to show how that situation might have played out.  In the larger picture of the things they wish to accomplish with this series, it also shows us the beginnings of how vulcans and humans might one day become more intertwined genetically, thus laying the groundwork for the canon many of us want respected.  For myself, I am glad they are willing to explore the personal relationships between the crew members and fully understand that to treat them in a realisitic way they must address the sexual nature of beings in close-quarters for long periods of time.  I think it is far better to have these brief vignettes within episodes, perhaps setting up future episodes that revolve around these types of relationships, than to have them drop them on us whole cloth later in the series with no forewarning.

More thoughts later...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 11, 2003)

Wish I could have seen it to make a call on it.  Arrrrrrr, not carried in my area.


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 11, 2003)

oooh I loved the first starfleet command, sadly I don't think my 'puter is up to the later versions (oh right ... no money and no time don't help either).

anyway, I'm not quite sure that the debris field was the Xindi homeworld ... I think it may have been the base of operations for the construction of the Probe.  Or might have been the first victim, maybe a Xindi world that was anti-Probe.

T'pol: I'm cheap and easy sometimes ... and I like short hair


----------



## KenM (Sep 11, 2003)

I only watched the season premire last season, and last nights. From what I saw, when they did the recap at the start, Archer or someone was talking to that same shilloette from season 2 premire, that had some time travel involved with it. So, in last nights show, they get to the planet, find it blown away, and best guess it happened 120 years ago. But the xindi(SP?) said we would destroy they're planet in another 400 years. Why did'nt anyone think that time travel was involved? Or did the entire crew just forget about the time travel stuff all of a sudden?


----------



## Atridis (Sep 11, 2003)

just to throw in my 2 cents: 

I think they made the theme song worse (I actually didn't hate the old one, but I guess I'm in the minority). a lot of tv shows seem unfocused their first season, so I was never too worried. I like the Xindi so far, especially the non-humanoid races (finally!), and I thought the mine foreman/slaver villain was great. I'm undecided about the commandos. overall, I was pleased, BUT... 

I'm offended/annoyed that their idea about how to make a woman more interesting is apparently to make her more sexual. yes, T'Pol is a babe. we know it, she knows it, everybody knows it, time to move on. and while I love the idea of T'Pol and Tripp developing a friendship (a real Id-SuperEgo pair, if ever there was one), I don't believe for a second that she would be that naive about human men. nor do I think she would be so devious as to do that intentionally. c'mon people, raise the bar a little (I direct that at the writers, not at the viewers - I applaud the effort Ms. Blalock puts in at the gym as much as any other guy). if I were writing it, I would steer their relationship towards that of siblings, rather than romance (i.e. T'Pol becomes Tripp's surrogate older sister, in the wake of his loss). his reaction when he thought she was hitting on him suggests the writers could be thinking along these lines. 

okay, maybe that was more than 2 cents


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 11, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> I really really really want to like ENTERPRISE. But the writing just puts me off again and again.
> 
> I decided to start fresh this season and give it another go. Then, like three minutes in to the episode, when they're in the new control room, Archer says something along the lines of, "What did this space used to be used for?" I lost it. Are you teling me that the captain of this spaceship, Earth's great hope, doesn't know his own ship inside & out? It's like me going away for the weekend, my wife having WHILE YOU WERE OUT come in and redo the basement into a rec room, and me coming home and saying, "Gee, honey, this is great! What did this room use to be?"
> 
> ...





If you'd continued watching the scene, you'd have discovered that Archer was speaking rhetorically, to make a point. He knew full well what the space was for; he was leading Malcolm down a train of logic regarding their future behavior.

Surely you've done that, and have known people who do? Ask rhetorical questions as the beginning of an argument or making a point?


----------



## Umbran (Sep 11, 2003)

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Of course, the Xindi homeworld to be destroyed in 400 years may simply be the world to which they moved after their _first_ homeworld was destroyed.




Or, perhaps it's more like this - Four hundred years from now, someone goes back 525 years, and destroys the Xindi homeworld.  If right now they stop the Earthmen, that person will not exist, and 125 years ago the planet will not have been destroyed.

English does not have the proper verb tenses for this nonsense.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 11, 2003)

My first thought as well when they reached the right coordinates but no Alderon was Time displacement as well. Both with the Temporal Cold War and with the Expanse where physics isn't supposed to work right anyways this was my first thought. What was the Xindi's reason for lying? If he is lying why these coordinates? Why do the scans match the alloys of the probe if he is lying? Wouldn't the scans indicate that this was at least a Xindi base? Are there any other systems nearby to investigate these questions? Instead we get that this is not the planet we are looking for, move along. Just how stupid is this crew? I still mostly liked the episode but it is things like this that make me want to pound my head into a wall. 

Plus just why would ship security be better trained than the Marines that were selected specificaly for this mission? If ship security personel are such great special forces why are the marines on board at all? I suppose that the Marines might not be so good at millitary things since they do seem to be relegated to painting the ship.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 11, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the scans indicate that this was at least a Xindi base? Are there any other systems nearby to investigate these questions? Instead we get that this is not the planet we are looking for, move along. Just how stupid is this crew?




Scans revealed that there were materials in the debris similar to those in the Xindi probe.  They didn't see signs of a base otherwise.  Whether or not they would have depends on if there was a base there, and how good Xindi are at concealing compared to the Enterprise's sensors.

Are there any systems nearby?  Well, if there are, the Enterprise would have to "move along" to get to them.  If there aren't any nearby, or if they aren't sure what is nearby, they'd have to "move along".  How then is it stupidity on the crew's part to go about doing the thing they'd have to do to answer your question?


----------



## Kesh (Sep 12, 2003)

D'oh! I missed this. Gonna have to see about reruns...


----------



## Shadeus (Sep 12, 2003)

I watched some of the first season, but got bored quickly.  But somehow a topless T'Pol works for me.  Although she may not have been there for its current following, but it sure as hell reeled me in.  Although I must admit, it didn't really fit in well with the flow of the story.  Maybe they should just have her stand naked on the bridge and then that will remove the ackwardness.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 12, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Scans revealed that there were materials in the debris similar to those in the Xindi probe.  They didn't see signs of a base otherwise.  Whether or not they would have depends on if there was a base there, and how good Xindi are at concealing compared to the Enterprise's sensors.




The fact that they found Xindi materials in any quantities would be reason to further investigate. My point was there was some sort of Xindi outpost wether it was a military base, a homeworld or just a mining colony it was Xindi and should therefore be investigated. Yes it is destroyed now but there would still be clues there. 



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> Are there any systems nearby?  Well, if there are, the Enterprise would have to "move along" to get to them.  If there aren't any nearby, or if they aren't sure what is nearby, they'd have to "move along".  How then is it stupidity on the crew's part to go about doing the thing they'd have to do to answer your question?




The order was to go deeper into the expanse, not look around for other systems nearby. Head to the closest system in whatever direction and see if anyone is there who can answer quesions about thier nieghbor that was blown up.


----------



## Wycen (Sep 12, 2003)

> The order was to go deeper into the expanse




Deeper is a relative term in space.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 12, 2003)

Wycen said:
			
		

> Deeper is a relative term in space.



But in case of an expanse or nebula, it should be clear what is meant - don`t stay on the outer rim of the nebula, boldly go where no man has gone before. It would have been difficult if they said fly under the expanse or over it, but deeper is understandable 

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## myrdden (Sep 12, 2003)

Finally got to see the episode...

The theme song definitely has to go.  The original one had started to grow on me, but this faster more upbeat tempo just doen't do it for me at all.  As another poster has stated, it is extremely at odds with the direction that the show is going.

I thought it was a decent episode and I hope this represents what the avergae episode will be this season.  The "Archer-taken-hostage" angle is getting way to thin to be much interesting anymore (if it ever was).  I do like the idea behind the Xindi, with several species evolving on a single planet and not all of them humanoid.  It's about time Star Trek aliens started looking more alien.

The addition of the marines is welcome and their interaction with the rest of the crew should be interesting as the season goes on.  Malcolm's headbutting with the Major may provide some much needed (if not interesting) character development.  We'll see where it goes.

The T'Pol/Tripp scene was gratuitous, but not as bad as I was expecting.  I think the relationship between these two characters has a ton of potential (not romantically or anything like that) if handled right.  But then again so does the show if it is handled right.  Personally I find Tripp to be the most interesting character on the show, next to the doctor - everyone else seems way to bland.  Except for Travis - he's more of a bridge prop than a character anyways.   

The debris field that may or may not be the Xindi homeworld will need further explaining.  It's too early to tell what the debris field really means, we'll have to wait to see how the season plays out.  Is there more to the story?  Is it bad/lazy writing?  Who knows...

Bottom line for me is that it was not a waste of my time watching this episode, which is more than I can say for more than a few past episodes.  It was entertaining if not fantastic.  If I use JC's rating system I would also give it a 2.5 out of 5.

YMMV with this show considerably.

Myrdden


----------



## myrdden (Sep 12, 2003)

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> If you'd continued watching the scene, you'd have discovered that Archer was speaking rhetorically, to make a point. He knew full well what the space was for; he was leading Malcolm down a train of logic regarding their future behavior.
> 
> Surely you've done that, and have known people who do? Ask rhetorical questions as the beginning of an argument or making a point?




Now that you have framed the conversation in that light, I would agree with how the scene was intended.  But when I first watched the scene, I too thought Archer was daft not to know what the room was previously.  

Myrdden


----------



## Datt (Sep 12, 2003)

I will just echo what has been said before.

The new theme has to go.  I actually liked the old one, but could see how it didn't really build up the episode for action.  But this new one doesn't either.  It just doesn't sound right.  To me, if you change the background music, go ahead and change the words.  Once someone gets used to hearing words and music together you don't change one without it sounding wierd.

Also, I agree that the T'Pol/Tripp scene was not needed.  They just threw it in there to get the young single males going, Wow!.  Which I must admit I did go Wow!  Just not for the reasons they wanted me to.  I mean don't get me wrong, Jolene is a very attractive woman, it's just that scene didn't fit in with the rest of the episode.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 12, 2003)

From what I've heard on other boards, this remix of the theme is a temp. The new theme simply isn't ready yet, but will be attached after a couple of episodes.


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 12, 2003)

I liked the old theme song too


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 12, 2003)

I didn't like the new, upbeat theme song. I liked the old one.

I didn't buy the new, unnecessarily angry Archer. I rolled my eyes when he got captured again. I was pleasantly surprised with the military rescue; I had forgotten about those guys. That said, the scene was too murky and jarring. I would have liked it better if we'd clearly see the a$$-kicking. 

I don't like the Xinidi cut-scenes. They felt trite and shoved in, altogether artificial and, for a consortium of spacefaring races with awesome destructive power at their command, _far_ too worried about the Enterprise. 

The Trip-T'Pol massage scene was superfluous, gratuitous, and I absolutely loved it. God that woman is hot.   I don't believe Trip as the chivalric guy, though, he's more of a good ol' boy.

Overall, the emotions seemed put-upon and false, as though the actors were projecting too forcefully something that would be better subtley underscored. Also, there were far too many instances something I can label as "false interaction." When Hoshi sits down to eat with the Marines, they chat for a minute, then all five get up and leave. Er? She's cute! Surely they'd have drifted off at staggered intervals. The same goes for those Xinid council reps - what, they just hang around the bargaining table 24/7?

Anyway, all that said, I still enjoyed it, and as someone else mentioned, was bummed when it ended. I was hoping for a 2 hour season opener.


----------



## Datt (Sep 12, 2003)

I think the reason for all 5 marines getting up at the same time and leaving, is because the commanding office, the Major, said that they had a meeting to go to.  So basically to me it looked like he told the rest of them that they were finished eating and had to go to this meeting.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Sep 12, 2003)

I enjoyed the episode.  Granted I have been enjoying Enterprise all along.  I have no problem with Archer constantly getting captured, it reminds me of Kirk constantly getting himself in trouble on planet.  In alot of ways Enterprise reminds me of TOS.  I think this trip in Xindi space is going to show off even more of the TOS feel.

I would give it a 3.5/5.


----------



## myrdden (Sep 12, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> From what I've heard on other boards, this remix of the theme is a temp. The new theme simply isn't ready yet, but will be attached after a couple of episodes.




I hope so.  But then why go through the extra (albeit probably not too hard) work on something that will change dramatically (hopefully) soon?

Silly priorities...

Myrdden


----------



## Umbran (Sep 13, 2003)

myrdden said:
			
		

> But then why go through the extra (albeit probably not too hard) work on something that will change dramatically (hopefully) soon?




I can speculate - perhaps so they could get an earful of both before deciding?  Perhaps so they'd be sure to have at least one of them ready?


----------



## myrdden (Sep 13, 2003)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I don't like the Xinidi cut-scenes. They felt trite and shoved in, altogether artificial and, for a consortium of spacefaring races with awesome destructive power at their command, _far_ too worried about the Enterprise.




I agree about the Xindi being far too worried about the Enterprise as well.  However I am going to trust that this worry will be put onto better context as the season continues.

I am going on the hope that the show will form a more continuous storytelling format than simply stand alone episodes.  It's a weak hope, but hope nonetheless.



			
				ForceUser said:
			
		

> The Trip-T'Pol massage scene was superfluous, gratuitous, and I absolutely loved it. God that woman is hot.   I don't believe Trip as the chivalric guy, though, he's more of a good ol' boy.




Can't argue there!



			
				ForceUser said:
			
		

> Overall, the emotions seemed put-upon and false, as though the actors were projecting too forcefully something that would be better subtley underscored. Also, there were far too many instances something I can label as "false interaction." When Hoshi sits down to eat ... *snip*




I kind of agree with the acting comment.  The emotions did seem rather forced IMO.  Especially Archer's rant at the beginnig to Reed - it just didn't work for me.  Also didn't Archer comment that they had in been in the Expanse for 6 weeks (not including the time it took to get there)?  In all that time Hoshi never got to meet any of the Marines?

Just my two cents.

Myrdden


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 14, 2003)

I liked it.

I liked the plot and I liked them being doublecrossed like that. That's the kind of stuff I've been looking for, space being more dangerous. I want space pirates and scoundrels. Dangerous space anolomies etc. The whole
search for the Xindi was handled relatively well. I liked the fact that the Xindi slave didn't seem to know much about the big masterplan (if there is one). It bugs me when everyone in a particular faction seems to know details about all major plots and plans of his team. 

One thing kinda reminded me of X-Files. The whole ENT-running-around-investigating-(ala Fox/Dana)-while-the-Xindi-argue-about-the-fact-that-they're-running-around-investigating-(ala the Syndicate). I mean, the X-Files aren't the only series to do this by far, but there's something in the details, something I can't put my finger on, which makes me see more correspondence between the two than not. 

Oh and the remix of the theme is horrible. If you're gonna remix a song, don't give us a half-arsed version like this. I've never cared for FotH but damnit, if you're not gonna give us a new theme, at least give us the old version back.

The boob scene wasn't as bad as many are making it out to be IMO, I found the "...harder...HARDER..." scene kinda funny, really. I think they salvaged it mostly by making Trip embarrassed and so. 

Oh and I like the angry Archer. Thattaboy! Came off kinda forced in the speech to Reed, but I think it was more the writing rather than Bakula, it's kinda like old fashioned comic book talk when the character remind the reader what happened last issue.

I don't have any real complaints. Only a few nitpicks I won't even bother going into. The episode didn't fill me with awe at any point either, but I enjoyed it. It entertained me. A solid seven or thereabouts. It set things up quite well for a coming season and I really hope they can keep this up. I'm not hoping for much. No "A Call to Arms" or "Best of Both Worlds" (although I'd really like an episode or two on that level, but I'm not holding my breath). But if they keep on giving us episodes like this one I'll be tuning in (well, downloading).  

I hope the upcoming 'quirky' episodes will be good. I'm actually looking forward to the Wild West episode and the Vulcan Zombie episode. I haven't looked forward to an episode of ENT since Broken Bow. I love these kinda goofy TOS style stories. Fergawdssake, bring on the superbeings already!!


----------



## Richards (Sep 14, 2003)

I just want to say that I really like the idea of the insectoid Xindi and the aquatic Xindi.  It actually makes sense, if you accept the premise that 5 different intelligent races would evolve on the same planet, that they wouldn't all be "stock humanoids with funny ears/foreheads."  Plus, we know at least one Xindi race is mammalian (the slave guy from the season opener), and another Xindi race is reptilian (the remains of the pilot from the craft that attacked Earth), so what does that leave the 5th Xindi race?  (I watched the season opener on a small TV screen, and didn't make out a whole lot of detail on the Xindi council members.)

I really like those bug guys, though.  I hope we see a lot of them this season.

Johnathan

By the way, did next week's "trap the enemy in the airlock and let the air leak out until he's almost dead" scene remind anyone else of _Firefly_?


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 14, 2003)

Richards said:
			
		

> By the way, did next week's "trap the enemy in the airlock and let the air leak out until he's almost dead" scene remind anyone else of _Firefly_?



Kinda, but that part of Firefly reminded me of DS9.


----------



## Richards (Sep 14, 2003)

Really?  Which episode? - I don't remember that.

Johnathan


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 14, 2003)

There was the one ep where Rom conspired to flush Quark out an airlock and I'm pretty sure there was at least one more episode that involved something similar.  But the Ferengi one was the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 14, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Kinda, but that part of Firefly reminded me of DS9.



Which always reminded me of Babylon 5, they were always talking about it.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 15, 2003)

I just saw it and it wasn't that bad.  I can understand Archer's frustration and anger.  I think it has some promise and lots of room to improve.


----------



## Mark (Sep 15, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> More thoughts later...




No problem here with "an angry Archer."  I think it is a nice change of pace from the overly PC leaders of everything since TNG, and even different enough from Cowboy Kirk to pique my interest for this new season.

I'm particular impressed by the council of aliens at the end.  That's definitely a fine way to shrug off the mantle of forehead adjusted races we've been very used to seeing (and which so many have used as a crutch to complain about the various series and genre in general.)

Three cheers for the new direction!


----------



## Orius (Sep 15, 2003)

I finally got to see the episode.

The topless T'Pol scene was totally gratuitous.  He's massaging what, the base of her neck?  Was there *any logical* reason for her to take off her top?  She's Vulcan; they're not at all sexual, it just senms out of character for her.  
  Maybe this is going to be a standard feature on Enterprise, we'll get to see a female crew member lose her top at the beginning of every season!  Remember Hoshi losing her top last season?  At least that was a kind of "Oops!" scene that happened accidentally, and was kind of a bit of comic relief.  This was more of a case of the prodcers telling us in their not-so-subtle way, "Look, T'Pol's  hot!" -- again.

I agree with the points on the theme song remix; it sounded bad.  I liked the theme song originally, I think it fit the whole basis of the show.  I don't really care if they ditch it or not.

Other wise the episode wasn't bad.    Though the debris field looks like more murkiness that the writers/produceres won't solve or if they do solve it it will be something lame.


----------



## kkoie (Sep 15, 2003)

Actually, after reading all the responces to the episode, I'd have to say that I thought it was great.  I liked everything about it (except the music but thats a given).  While not wholey origonal, it was still entertaining.  And admittedly, my favorite part was the nude scene.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 15, 2003)

*Voices...*

Was it just me or did anyone else hear a resemblance between the voice from the future that told Archer about the Xindi, and the furry Xindi at the council?

Maybe I am just hearing things?


----------



## stevelabny (Sep 18, 2003)

i finally sat down to watch this season's premiere, just in time to watch tonight's episode.

first a little history of me and trek:

watched a lot of syndicated reruns of ST:TOS when i was young. it was ok, but no star wars.
watched the first few episodes of ST:TNG, wasnt impressed. watched off and on. started watching regularly in the middle for a bit. always thought it was "eh"
liked STS9 the best. more soap-operaish, more character development (although mostly it was just illusionary) , some fun characters, some cool species and usually interesting episodes. also the first trek to usually be visually appealing.
watched ST:V pretty regularly but just to mock it. Janeway gave away the ship every episode. Seven was completely ridiculous. Tuvok was a joke. The Doctor was the only remotely interesting character.
watched the first two or three episodes of Enterprise. UGH. they made every possible wrong decision on what to do with the franchise. have only caught one or two episodes since then. 

But, all this talk of the new direction and new alien species made me decide i would be a bad geek if i didnt sample the new season.

so first,i magically acquired a copy of the last episode of last season. watched it with the gf who was a ST:TNG fan-girl.  we basically kept pausing it to laugh at it.  quantum dating stuff from the future with a NEGATIVE date was the most hysterical nonsense i've ever seen. things like this is why time travel should be avoided at all costs. 

the premiere was mildly interesting but as is now to be expected had so many moments that made you cringe. the gratuitous sex scenes on tv are sad normally and insulting on star trek. like naked chicks? me too. go buy some porn.
the crew on this ship is completely uninteresting. still. worst crew ever.
there isnt a single character im happy to see walk on the screen.

cons: the writing sucks
        the characters suck
        vulcan soft-core porn is silly
pros: the twist ending
        non-humanoid aliens rock.  more of them, please
        jake 2.0 was worse

(as an aside, one guy from POPULAR is on Enterprise, one is the lead in Jake 2.0, and the chubby chick has (had?) her own sitcom...what happened to the hot chicks from Popular?) 

I will now predict that the xindi counsel/ homeworld is on an invisible "death star" (or portable planet)  and the decimated planet is their first victim. 

um , is it me, or shouldnt they have followed up on the season premiere in tonights episode?


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 18, 2003)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> um , is it me, or shouldnt they have followed up on the season premiere in tonights episode?




Not if you watched the first 2 seasons. Consistency is not a halmark of the series.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll just chip in and agree with those who liked the old theme better. Also, I find the Enterprise intro to be far better than the ones on Voyager and DS9, because those intros were the most boring intros ever. Oooh, picture of space and a spaceship/station, big whoop. They should look at B5 for a good lesson in how intros are supposed to look (especially connecting the actor names to the names and/or faces of the characters - e.g. instead of just saying "Jolene Blalock", say "Jolene Blalock as T'pol").


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 18, 2003)

Staffan said:
			
		

> They should look at B5 for a good lesson in how intros are supposed to look (especially connecting the actor names to the names and/or faces of the characters - e.g. instead of just saying "Jolene Blalock", say "Jolene Blalock as T'pol").




Um... all the other ST series did that, too. But you're right; I think they should've done something like that or if they were only going with the names, go with shots of the crew (like the intro to _Andromeda_).


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 19, 2003)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> um , is it me, or shouldnt they have followed up on the season premiere in tonights episode?



They did - see the thread about it.  

But yes, typically the Trek series (except for DS9) have tended to do stand alone eps right in the middle of a storyline.  This was not one of them but next weeks does look like one.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 19, 2003)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Um... all the other ST series did that, too. But you're right; I think they should've done something like that or if they were only going with the names, go with shots of the crew (like the intro to _Andromeda_).



Yeah, I meant that as a general criticism of the whole franchise. But at least something is happening in the Enterprise intro rather than the Valium that the intros to DS9 and Voyager were.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 19, 2003)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I meant that as a general criticism of the whole franchise. But at least something is happening in the Enterprise intro rather than the Valium that the intros to DS9 and Voyager were.




True. I have a friend that thinks that the "Faith of the Heart"-type song works better than an orchestral due to the visuals.


----------



## Mark (Oct 22, 2003)

The rerun this week...


----------



## Ghostwind (Oct 22, 2003)

Great. I missed it the first time around. Now I just have to remember to set the VCR for midnight Saturday since that's when it gets aired locally (assuming they haven't moved it again).


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm noticing that the humor, and the delivery, is more subtle than in previous versions of Trek.

While visiting the planet in the first ten minutes of the episode Malcolm is coughing from the atmosphere.  He complains about it, momentarily, and this gives them a chance for exposition on its composition.  As an aside, Archer pats him on the back and says, "Try not to breath."  To this Malcolm casually replies, "Yes, sir."

In previous versions there would have been more of a beat, to highlight the line and make sure the humor was not lost on the audience.  While that might just speak to the direction of the particular episode, I have a feeling as I get the chance to enjoy more of the episodes (and, perhaps moreso in reruns due to the subtlety) I'll find even more examples of this regardless of who directs a given episode.

Good stuff!


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2004)

The first of two reruns being aired tonight... I guess they're starting with the beginning of the season...


----------

